# Databases > Data Warehousing - Example of complex mapping in Informatica

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by Guest Visitor - Arpona*

Can anybody give me an example of complex mapping in informatica from your real life experience? I will appreciate for ur answer.

----------


## rasmi

SCD2 mappings are somewhat critical to implement.
when ever updates, inserts  are occur frequently in source data , we have to implement SCD2 Mappings. In SCD2 mapping, Update strategy, Look up, Filter,Expression transformations are used.

----------

